
Dropping out after Google internship? - dropc13
I&#x27;m a sophomore working at Google this summer and I go to a no-name university. I&#x27;ve been considering dropping out since I feel like school isn&#x27;t really working for me (also have a ton of loans), and was curious if Google allows you to join full time after an internship even if you don&#x27;t graduate. Obviously this is barring passing the exit interview and everything, but does Google even allow it? I have friends who dropped out after their internships at Uber and Facebook, but Google seems to be a bit more bureaucratic. Has anyone been in this situation before? I understand the reservations about dropping out, but my school allows me to take time off and still come back to rejoin as a student, so in the worst case scenario I&#x27;ll rejoin my university.
======
ori_b
Ask your recruiter or your manager, not randoms on the internet.

